# Selank



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I started the novel russian peptide selank today.



> Selank (Russian: Cеланк) is a nootropic, anxiolytic peptide based drug developed by the Institute of Molecular Genetics of the Russian academy of sciences. Selank is a heptapeptide with the sequence Thr-Lys-Pro-Arg-Pro-Gly-Pro. It is a synthetic analogue of a human tetrapeptide tuftsin.
> In clinical trials the drug has shown to provide a sustained nootropic and anxioytic effect, which is useful for the treatment of generalized anxiety disorder (GAD). Selank has an advantage over traditional anxiety treatments such as benzodiazepines as it has no sedating or cognitive side effects and no associated addiction or withdrawal syndrome. Selank also has very low toxicity with an overdose proving harmless even up to 500 times the effective dose. When released the drug will be used as a 0.15% aqueous solution which is applied to the nasal mucosa in drops. It is thought that this is the best method for absorbing peptide based drugs. The drug can be used to suppress feelings of fear and anxiety in people with anxiety disorders and to stimulate learning and memory in healthy people.
> As of 2010, the drug has completed stage III clinical trials in Russia and is currently waiting to be authorized for general use in that region. It is unknown if the drug will be marketed in the West or other world regions at this stage.
> Selank is closly related to another drug nootropic drug, Semax, also developed by the Institute of Molecular Genetics in Russia. This drug is currently available in Russian/Ukrainian pharmacies.[1]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selank

Just took 6 sprays, well see how it goes.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I took a break of my other drugs, want to try things on their own first.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

http://translate.google.com/transla...p.ru/2008/22/mozg/&sl=ru&tl=en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

Translated article, some good info.

Looks like a break was a good idea, my OCD is going crazy, start of benzo withdrawal maybe:b but as allways i take a break right on time!


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Best wishes mate

It's an interesting drug - keep us posted!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Will do mate 

Selank day 1:

Notice a mild anxiolytic effect after taking my nasal dose, could as well be placebo, well see in a few days.

I'm thinking its gonna work better for me then afobazole.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

It appears that it works by inhibiting enkephalin-degrading enzymes wich in turn raises the body's endorphine's. Should be a good augmenter with other stuff.

It also appears to be anti anhedonic.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

This is interesting. Please be sure to keep us updated. Hope it works for you.


----------



## ephilation (May 18, 2010)

How's it working for you, crayzy?

Also, are you "medieval" on imminst?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

ephilation said:


> How's it working for you, crayzy?
> 
> Also, are you "medieval" on imminst?


Thats me yeah.

I think its having some effects but i also have some, dummy benzo withdrawal or something, i cant sleep and my ocd seems worse, getting addicted to any substances isnt any of my plans, so i'l have to wait till it passes!.
Or could also because ive been taking pento last week, dunno. (combining pento with a stim caused some wierd side effects that last a few days).


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Any updates on this?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> I stopped taking pento and nicotine yesterday, only on memantine right now with some added cafeine sometimes.
> 
> Response to selank is still about the same, i'm hoping it will get better as the duration seems to be pretty shot, the anxiolytic effect seems to last all day tough (wich is pretty mild and could be placebo, too soon to tell) the anti anhedonic effect wears off after a few hours.





> I'm thinking its the combination of selank and cafeine that caused the effect on my anhedonia, i started drinking some pepsi and the anti anhedonia effect came back comepletely, so its probably just the cafeine that stops working and not the selank working too short why it appeared to wear off soon.
> 
> I'm on 20mg of memantine wich reversed tolerance to the stimulating effect of cafeine, but it by itself was never so anti anhedonic.
> I'm impressed.


...


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## pain (Sep 1, 2010)

i know this is an old thread but any updates on this?


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

Thorsten said:


> Best wishes mate
> 
> It's an interesting drug - keep us posted!


interesting stuff indeed. Is it somehow "connected" to Semax?

Where can I buy this?


----------

